# Feedback required for rating



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

So what happened to the whole feedback required for less than 5 star ratings for passengers?


----------



## hollowhollow (Aug 2, 2017)

uber never implemented it, bs.


----------



## FXService (Oct 8, 2017)

I really really wish they would have.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> So what happened to the whole feedback required for less than 5 star ratings for passengers?


It is implemented and live.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> It is implemented and live.


No it is not since it has supposedly been implemented I have had three 4 stars with no feedback.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

bm1320 said:


> No it is not since it has supposedly been implemented I have had three 4 stars with no feedback.


Two points of note:


Changes made by UBER are driven by two main factors&#8230;..higher profits and a better customer experience.

The Change for ratings allows for riders who have a "legitimate reason" for awarding below 5 stars to select a reason. However, that feedback will not be directly shared with the drivers.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Two points of note:
> 
> 
> Changes made by UBER are driven by two main factors&#8230;..higher profits and a better customer experience.
> ...


Supposing this change has actually been implemented which I highly doubt why is feedback still listed on our profile?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

That has always been there and you will hear from UBER if there is a serious violation (such as Professionalism)


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Today I got a 2 star and safety flag. Unfortunately I have no idea what the safety issue was and therefore cannot improve.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Today I got a 2 star and safety flag. Unfortunately I have no idea what the safety issue was and therefore cannot improve.


Thats' because Uber treats drivers like mushrooms, by keeping you in the dark and feeding you a ton of shyte!


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

(New feature) = (push out new app version) = (passengers must update app) = GOOD LUCK!!

I can't tell you how many times I've had passengers who needed additional stops but couldn't do it because (surprise!) their app was not up to date.


----------



## Ayao30 (Dec 16, 2017)

I think there's no feedback given because passengers hit "other" and then don't type in anything... it's a way to give less than 5 stars without having to actually give a reason why. I used to get feedback when it was first rolled out, but I think passengers wised up and stopped actually giving a reason...


----------



## Tomasimo (Oct 15, 2017)

Ayao30 said:


> I used to get feedback when it was first rolled out, but I think passengers *are lazy* and stopped actually giving a reason...


There I fixed it for you.


----------



## MazMan (Dec 21, 2017)

It could also be that the pax hasn't updated their Uber app lately. It could be a while before all paxes are required to update their app to a version that requires feedback.


----------



## Tkd2000 (Jan 15, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> Today I got a 2 star and safety flag. Unfortunately I have no idea what the safety issue was and therefore cannot improve.


I've only been driving about 2 months, part time, and yesterday got my first non-5 star rating. Granted it was a 4 star, but the rider feedback listed professionalism. I had a lot of pax the day before, and didn't drive yesterday, so I have no idea which ride was deemed unprofessional.

I know it's a waste of time trying to get uber to tell me which ride dinged me, but I asked anyway. I honestly have no idea who it could possibly have been, since all of my pax were friendly and we had a good ride.

I guess one 4 star isn't that damaging, I just hate not knowing what caused it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Tkd2000 said:


> I've only been driving about 2 months, part time, and yesterday got my first non-5 star rating. Granted it was a 4 star, but the rider feedback listed professionalism. I had a lot of pax the day before, and didn't drive yesterday, so I have no idea which ride was deemed unprofessional.
> 
> I know it's a waste of time trying to get uber to tell me which ride dinged me, but I asked anyway. I honestly have no idea who it could possibly have been, since all of my pax were friendly and we had a good ride.
> 
> I guess one 4 star isn't that damaging, I just hate not knowing what caused it.


Get used to it. EVERY driver, no matter how exceptional the service they provide, will eventually get dinged for professionalism, safety etc. PAX in the know, are sly in their strategies to extract credit(s) towards future rides. Equally if not more insane, Uber it seems does nothing to deter such behavior.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Get used to it. EVERY driver, no matter how exceptional the service they provide, will eventually get dinged for professionalism, safety etc. PAX in the know, are sly in their strategies to extract credit(s) towards future rides. Equally if not more insane, Uber it seems does nothing to deter such behavior.


One clear definition of a paxhole?


----------



## Tkd2000 (Jan 15, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> Get used to it. EVERY driver, no matter how exceptional the service they provide, will eventually get dinged for professionalism, safety etc. PAX in the know, are sly in their strategies to extract credit(s) towards future rides. Equally if not more insane, Uber it seems does nothing to deter such behavior.


Agree with all stated. It would be nice if some sort of narrative was required before they were allowed to hit the submit button. Then if random characters were input just to submit something, then uber would just ignore the rating. I'm sure this has all been said before and I'm beating a dead horse, so I'll just have to accept it and move on.


----------

